# Intraductioning XtenDesign 2.0!



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2008)

I have completely recoded and remade my web and graphic design site. It's got a much more appealing design then it used to. You can submit a support ticket or email in for a free quote or if you want a customized or unique design. I have also opened up a Design Shoppe with the latest graphics, designs, scripts, etc. for anyone to use. Plus, GBAtemp users get a 10% discount on there first purchase, so watch for the October Design coming out. Just enter the coupon code 'TEMP1337'. I don't mean to make this as a huge advertisement, so....

Please check it out (The Entire Site Please) and comment if you like it, suggestions, etc. Also, as I am the web designer, I will of course be updating the site a little bit and adding new things, etc. Enjoy!


EDIT: Forgot the link... lol


----------



## Ducky (Oct 13, 2008)

2 things , DONT advertise , only through the signature.. 
2 , I kinda find that , boring and simple =o . If your a designer for money i'd suggest something with more art in it and I see you go for the high tech style , so try making it high tech.
Blue rays or red shinings make it look high tech if you put it on icons or anything small.
Black is a great color but try reducing the appearence of the lines at the buttons 
and add more interest to the site by adding amm... stuff =O.

I'd suggest working on the banner more too.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay. For a Web Designer/Graphic Designer, Like Ducky said "Needs more art".
I could have easily made that and I've only taken 3 Web design classes for school. Show off some graphics or designs you have made before, would look much better.

Overall the quality is good, just needs to be more visually appealing


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

As Ducky said this is SO near advertising.

So do you have many people buying it from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?

Do you have a test (or real) site that we can see?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't agree on the "more art" part, different sites are designed for different things and this has more of a practical, professional business approach than an all singing, all dancing artsy site so if that's the client base he's going for then splashing neon around (don't get me started) might not be the best idea. Instead of tarting up the main site (which I think is fine by the way) you could add a section with some samples of sites you've built for other people (kind of like a portfolio) if you have any instead. This would also give your prospective clients a more well-rounded idea of the kind of stuff you do.

Oh and psst: take a look at the CSS; if you shrink the window horizontally it makes a right mess (the white box moves to fit the space but the text/image container div doesn't go with it properly, and if you go too far the menu buttons go mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) You need to fix the resize proportions on the text container, and set a minimum size at which point it stops resizing to fit and lets the browser stick a scrollbar in instead. (no worries, loads of people miss that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## matriculated (Oct 15, 2008)

Why is there so much whitespace on the right side?


----------

